
[LIVE] Trump expected to back a move to reopen government for a few weeks - mfoy_
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/government-shutdown-trump-to-make-shutdown-announcement-at-white-house-2019-01-25-live-stream/
======
mfoy_
The announcement was in the first 20 seconds of his speech. He will support a
bill to re-open the government up to Feb 15th. Back-pay will be provided ASAP.

The rest of the announcement is just him describing his wall plan.

~~~
_Schizotypy
Yea he's pretty much just spouting racist nonsense now.

------
mfoy_
Oh boy, he just doubled down and said that if congress doesn't give him his
wall he's shutting government down again on Feb 15th.

